# Stop Destroying Your TOYS!



## BeauShel

I have given up getting expensive toys for my crew. they do tug a war with their toys and I think they like to see how small they can make the toys. So I buy cheap toys a couple of times a year.


----------



## wicamnca

I have one. Any soft toy is destroyed within minutes. She is not interested in any hard toys for more than a couple of minutes, if that. The only thing that I found that works is to play with the toy with her so she is not given the chance to destroy it on her own.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

I solve the problem by only leaving down durable Nylabones and Kongs. Stuffed toys come out when we play together and then they get picked up until next time.


----------



## Maxs Mom

My dogs are toy destroyers, with Teddi at the top of the list. In my opinion they are "their" toys to do with what they want. I don't let them have stuffies unless I am home to supervise so I can pick up the fluff. Actually my dogs like the toys they have destuffed the most. So until pieces start getting ripped off those, we have a lot of flat former stuffies around. 

I do also have a lot of nylabones, real bones, hard rubber toys, etc things they can have when I am not at home.


----------



## Jamm

Yep Joey too. I feel bad because about... 2 months ago our floor was basically covered with toys and now theirs only a couple of nylabones layin around. Hes destroyed the tuffys and every stuffed toy. He still has his duckie, he refuses to destroy it weirdly enough, but he'll go and get him from his kennel and start playing rough with it, so i take it away and put it back in his crate.


----------



## tippykayak

Our dogs sometimes do "surgery" on their stuffed toys too. It's a pretty natural desire.

The answer it to accept it or to buy tougher toys. I can't really get mad at a dog for chewing a dog toy. It's my fault for buying something expensive that wasn't durable.

They do make all kinds of extra-tough toys. Try some of those. Usually your dog has an upper limit on his chewing ability and if you buy a toy above it, that toy will last for a long, long time. Some dogs seem to rip apart even though toughest stuff, though.

Our guys have rope toys (which slowly wear down), kongs, nylabones ("durable" strength, not regular) which last forever, and reinforced stuffed toys that seem to wear around the edges but never get ripped into pieces.

Also, there's a stuffed monkey that went under the surgical knife, but I pulled all the stuffing out of him and gave him back, and now he's a favorite attack and tug toy but isn't getting chewed anymore. So for some dogs, stuffing free toys (they make them!) or stuffies with the stuffing removed may work.


----------



## RedDogs

The best analogy I have for this is getting angry with a kid who tears or cuts up paper rather than drawing. They're still using it, still being amused, it's just what they do. There's no "right" way to play with toys.

Like said above... get super durable toys, and the others only use for fetch or training.


----------



## mdoats

Rookie attempts to destroy all his soft toys and that includes any rope toys. He doesn't have a lot of toys, mostly bones, antlers, nylabones. The two toys that he plays with a lot and have been very durable are the







Cuz (with world's most annoying squeaker) and the







Chompion (no squeaker). Rookie did remove the feet from the Cuz in the first couple of days, but it is unchanged since then.

If you're looking for a soft toy that will last a while, the best ones I've found are







Tuffies. Rookie still tries to unstuff them and remove the squeaker, but they usually lasts a few weeks before that happens and then he carries them around a few weeks longer in the unstuffed stage.

Other than that, I'd suggest you take FlyingQuizini's advice and put the other toys away unless you're actually playing with Tucker. (I got the same advice from her a while back when I posted the same question about Rookie and that's what I do now.)


----------



## Adriennelane

I bought a sewing kit just to repair "injured" stuffies. Lucy has mostly grown out of destroying stuffies, but Dory will work to get a squeaker out of anything. I have actually started sending requests to Kong, that they not put a squeaker in almost every toy.


----------



## Adriennelane

mdoats said:


> Rookie attempts to destroy all his soft toys and that includes any rope toys. He doesn't have a lot of toys, mostly bones, antlers, nylabones. The two toys that he plays with a lot and have been very durable are the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz (with world's most annoying squeaker) and the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chompion (no squeaker). Rookie did remove the feet from the Cuz in the first couple of days, but it is unchanged since then.
> 
> If you're looking for a soft toy that will last a while, the best ones I've found are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuffies. Rookie still tries to unstuff them and remove the squeaker, but they usually lasts a few weeks before that happens and then he carries them around a few weeks longer in the unstuffed stage.
> 
> Other than that, I'd suggest you take FlyingQuizini's advice and put the other toys away unless you're actually playing with Tucker. (I got the same advice from her a while back when I posted the same question about Rookie and that's what I do now.)


That reminds me that there was a destuffed beaver toy I let the girls keep in the back yard. Bart accidentally (or not) ran over it a few times with the lawn mower. Every once in a while, I find its tail, it's severed head, or a foot in some odd place. It's a little disturbing.


----------



## Ranger

Ranger is a stuffie destroyer, as well. He doesn't destroy the latex ones or the rubber ones even though he easily could. The stuffies apparently call out to him to be destroyed! So, I buy a few of the tougher ones (tuffies and go dogs) and re-stitch them when needed. I have noticed that Ranger is less likely to destroy his toys now, though. I stupidly left a stuffie down the other day and came back expecting it to be destroyed - but Ranger had just taken it into his bed for a snuggle and that was it! Until now, I used to what Stephanie said - leave out the durable toys and put away the easily wrecked ones for interactive play.


----------



## TuckersMom

Adriennelane said:


> That reminds me that there was a destuffed beaver toy I let the girls keep in the back yard. Bart accidentally (or not) ran over it a few times with the lawn mower. Every once in a while, I find its tail, it's severed head, or a foot in some odd place. It's a little disturbing.



HAHA the image cracks me up  I am glad I am not alone! I think I am going to Petsmart this weekend to take a look at their durable toys... I have gotten him Nylabones, but the edible ones will be gone in 30 seconds and he gets bored with the non edible ones. I will try to find one that is bigger and with more textures, to keep him busy. 

Thanks for the replies everyone


----------



## Oaklys Dad

No rhyme nor reason to the ones that last and those that get torn apart here. I still have stuffies that have survived (though looking worse for the wear) from Oakly's puppyhood five years ago. I also have tough stuffies I bought just a week or so ago that are in pieces on my floor right now.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats

Max surprisingly is not the toy killer in my house its my 15lb mini doxie that kills anything and everything stuffed. If its labeled as indestructable or extra tough anything like that I will lay down my life savings on him being able to kill it within 10 minutes or less. He does not have a loofah dog that has any feet, tails, ears, they all have 'battle scars' on their faces and butts. He has one moo that is de stuffed and tied in a knot that he loves to death.....I just keep them stuffed as long as possible and when its time to destuff tie them off in knots and they become whole new toys.


----------



## AmberSunrise

My house is loaded with gutless wonders. Once a soft toy has a hole in it, I remove the stuffing and squeaker and let them have the remains. I also have kongs, bones, hard rubbery toys, ropes, balls etc.

One thing I regret .. my Rowdy could destuff a brand new toy in less than a minute (he is also the dog who played tug with my bed) and so I stopped buying him stuffed toys. Now, I wish I had let him destuff those things to his hearts content rather than trying to get him to play with more durable toys which he never did like.


----------



## Maxs Mom

One thing I have observed... Teddi does not kill toys NEARLY as fast now that Quinn is around. Now don't get me wrong, the two of them can be heartless on a stuffie, but I do think they prefer to play together with it than kill it. If it gets killed in play... oh well. They pull out the stuffing, squeaker, and then have the empty shell to add to their toy reperatoire (ok no idea how to spell that :doh

Quinn won't kill a toy, Teddi is "the destroyer". My sweet little innocent Teddi bear, is on the stuffie most wanted list. Poor Teddi


----------



## Adriennelane

I gave the girls each a new hedgehog I bought at Walmart last night while getting groceries. In five minutes, Dory had the squeaker sticking out of her poor hedgehog's head. I think I may use it as a Halloween decoration.

Made me think of this


----------



## cubbysan

The Cuz is one toy that has actually lasted. MacKenzie loves it.

Stuffies - I only buy the cheap ones and lets them do what they want. Then walk around picking up all the fluff.

I get a 24 inch rope toy that lasts about 6 months. They love that too.

How about empty milk containers or soda bottles? They love them, and then just throw them out when they are done.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

We are lucky.... Maya is good with her toys. Her "cousin" Hudson however.... **sigh** He's 3. He tears his toys apart, anything with any sort of fuzz!! he will completely strip a tennis ball in no time. So my sister just stuck to buying him hard toys or toys without fuzz, mostly just balls. Those are his favourite.

Hudson came over the other weekend and amputated one of Maya's purple Wubbas


----------



## Maxs Mom

Last night Teddi and Quinn beheaded blue koala bear.... RIP blue bear.... LOL

Hope I never make them mad at me. :


----------



## Sultan's mother

I used to think it was universally true of goldens - that they eviscerated their stuffed toys but I've met a couple who aren't driven to do that! 
My solution is to long lived stuffed toys - after they get a bit torn up, I put them in an old sock with only a head peaking out. So they can squeak them, shake them but the sock is one extra protective layer between the toy and annihilation. Lasts longer.


----------



## Lilliam

Dru shredded to pieced Mr. Hedgehog...who had gone through Zeke and then Cassie's puppyhoods. 
As Cassie got older she became more and more destructive. Billy was always mellow. 
Now that Max came home, Dru ignores the stuffies, Billy rips them apart, and Max takes out the stuffing. 
Max's first toy we got him, an AKC mallard duck, is still intact...but only because I keep it away from Billy.


----------



## Laurie

I can't find anything that Lincoln won't destroy. Some time ago, I had bought Austin and Lincoln this set of 3 large stuff balls with little ropes on the side. I gave them each one, which they proceeded to de-stuff within minutes. The second one last quite some time until yesterday. 

Lincoln asked to go outside around 1:00 a.m. Thursday morning. I let him out and then let him back in about 20 minutes later. Of course, it was dark so I didn't notice anything unusual. I again let all 3 of them out around 6:15 (still dark) and let them back in about 20 minutes later. It wasn't until I let them out again around 8:00 that I saw what Lincoln had been up to........I opened up the garage door and all I saw was white fluff everywhere!!! It looked like it had snowed. I wish I had of taken a picture of it....all I could do was laugh. I went around picking up white fluff while Lincoln watch me with his head hung in shame....poor baby. The 3rd ball is safe in the backyard and they can only play with it when we're out there with them!!!


----------



## TuckersMom

These stories are hilarious! We bought Tucker a "Tough Stuff" duck, thinking it would be a big more resilient... I think it was worse than the regular stuffies!! There are orange and blue shreds all over the living room floor! I did get him a Gumby toy (yes, an actual dog toy!) and he likes that, its rubbery so he cant rip it. I also bought him a larger Nylabone so he can gnaw on that and get his chewing urges out. Its supposed to taste like chicken but doesnt smell like anything... I believe it must thought because Tucker loves it! He did rip the stuffing out of a stuffed monkey and now all thats left is the monkeys "skin", he seems to like that best


----------



## Goldenmomma

Sully is the toy destroyer in the house. Doesn't matter whose toy, she is "killing" it. Scotty is the lover of the bunch, but now and again his sister will talk him into destroying something including the body pillow on our bed. He has the sense to look guilty and sorry, but not her. She has no clue what I'm talking about when I ask who did it. Right now Scotty has an ever-lasting ball (great toy), a braided ball, and a dinozilla. The Kongs are just for their crate treats. I have a dog toy box, but can't put much in it because of the toy-killer in the house. Good luck finding something that works.


----------



## lgnutah

TuckersMom said:


> Does anyone else have a destructive pup!? Every time we give Tucker a toy he insists on ripping off every little piece he can. Ropes, his blanket, any toy with any sort of stuffing... gone within the hour. He even ripped the head off of his brand new rubber duckey, 10 minutes after we gave it to him! Will he ever grow out of this or is it just a "Golden" thing? I know that they are a mouthy breed, but I didnt think they were a destructive breed... He doesnt care too much for toys that dont have dangly bits on them, and I really can only stand squeeky toys up to a certain point. What are some tips or good toys do you use?


Brooks is 5 years old and still cannot have any toys like you describe. I stopped buying them because it is a little painful to spend $5 or so on a squeaky toy that is destroyed in minutes.
He can only have the things marked "for vigorous chewers". And it's sad because he really loves squeaky things (he has one hard thing that squeaks but he doesn't like it as he did the soft squeaky things)


----------



## lgnutah

TuckersMom said:


> He did rip the stuffing out of a stuffed monkey and now all thats left is the monkeys "skin", he seems to like that best


I have saved some of Brooks' most favorite empty "skins" of toys. I store them on top of the fridge and when I get one so we can play "find it" he gets so excited (poor dog)


----------



## Mms

We've given up on toys for Gracie. We only use toys when we are playing with her, but if you just give her a toy to entertain herself with, it'll be in shreds within seconds and then she gets all depressed because her new toy is destroyed.


----------



## Karen2

Sierra is funny the only stuffie she had fairly intact was her lamb she won at obedience class last January, it was only missing 1 eye.
Since Lance has come, and she has destroyed his stuffies and skinned his tennis balls,
so now Lance ripped her lamb apart, we only have skins left of everything now.
Karen


----------



## Yarra girl

We have flat stuffies too, which they still love and play with/show off every day
1. a yellow-dog beanie bear ( stolen property, would not have given Tessa that one, she adopted it to be her 'puppy') 
2. a flat kong teddy ( velcro back so the squeaker can be taken out for washing - the sqeaker itself is now a toy as it is in a little pocket of sheep-skin like material - Ben gets like 100-squeaks/minute in that form !!!
3. and a very flat duck which is the favourite
We just accept that there will be 1 0r 2 stuffed toys a year and let them do what they want with them :bowl: 
The op shop is a good place to get them if you are prepared to let them loose for an afternoon ( under supervision) and then clean it all up


----------



## jobenton

I'm a real newbie, but I think I read in Culture Clash that dissection is pretty common, and she was recommending taking a treat of some kind and knotting it up really tight in an old t-shirt and allow them to go ahead and tear it up to get the treat. 

No idea if that reinforces a bad behavior you're wanting to extinguish or just allows you both to feel better about an existing tendency. Goodwill has to have really cheap T's, right?


----------



## Duke's Momma

The problem with Coley is that he not only destroys it but eats it. So, no more stuffed anything. And.............I had to put all of my pillows in a bag down stairs. He'd ruined 3 of them already and all while dad was sleeping soundly on the couch and the puppy was left to his own devices. 

What concerns me is the amount of stuffing I found in his pooh for 2 days. I'm constantly getting out of his mouth slippers, socks, etc. The little dickens I swear opens the bed room door, the closet door and then gets into the laundry basket and then shuts everything behind him. God forbid that WE ever leave anything OPEN!

He's chewed the throw I put on the couch for him through to the arm cover which he also chewed. He pulled the backing off of the love seat. And, when I say chew that also includes eating it. I'm praying that he gets over this soon as it could get expensive and more importantly - I'm worried about an obstruction at some point.

If we have a brain fart and leave a bedroom door open - he's in there light lightening!! What a busy little big guy he is! Gotta love him, though. He's my big, bad, wonderful boy. lol

Oh! The one thing that keeps him busy for hours on end, though, is a sterilized cow bone with peanutbutter stuffing in it. Only place I've found them is in Walgreens and honestly, they are of God! Hopefully that will keep his mouthing at bay. I've tried the frozen stuffed kongs and he just looses interest in it after he picks it up and throws it to get the stuff out of it. Funniest thing I've ever seen. I swear he does it on purpose. What a smart boy he is!


----------



## Megan

Roy is surprisingly not a toy dog, he just isn't interested in them.

Mandie however is a fiend for toys of all sorts and tears apart any toy, she's chewed the outer layer off a golf ball, DESTROYED a soft ball, tons of toys, eaten through wires, bones in just a few days... She's crazeh. =p


----------



## TuckersMom

I bought Tucker a Kong Wubba the other day while at Petco, thinking it would be durable... he destroyed it in 10 mins, even taking out the Kong part and ripping that to shreds! Its RUBBER! Hes a monster haha. My fiance then went to Target and bought this rubbery-bouncy blue ball thing, and Tucker absolutely loves it. He cannot sink his teeth into it because it is too rubbery, and when he drops it it bounces all over the house so he has to chase it. Its pretty funny. We have a large rubber geometric type ball that is hollow so you can put toys inside of it, and we put the blue ball in to see what he would do. He cannot get the blue ball out for the life of him, so its like a whole new toy all over again. I guess the key is just to keep them occupied enough to where they give up on trying to rip the thing to pieces!!

So another question, just out of fun curiosity now that the holidays are here. For those who celebrate Christmas, have you had any incidents of your dogs eating the Xmas tree decorations? We put the tree up last night, and of course this is Tucker's first Christmas so he had no idea what the darn thing was... he tried biting the branches (its a fake tree) and sniffing all of the ornaments in the box. I was afraid he was going to steal one and try to eat that! We put up a barrier that we made out of Priority Mail shipping boxes, so he cannot get to the tree. We take it down I think, once he starts to learn that the tree is part of the house now  What is the craziest decoration or item your dog has ever eaten?


----------



## tessalover

When Tessa was a puppy she destroyed her toys except the one she got the day we got her. Then she grew out of it, now Saadiah she hasnt destroyed any of her toys yet. Crossing my fingers!!


----------



## TuckersMom

We got this for Tucker he loves it!! 







http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4096011&lmdn=Brand

He cant puncture it no matter how hard he tries

EDIT: the link isnt working... but its the Orka Tennis Ball Dog Toy


----------



## Jean_NJ

If it's soft and stuffed it is toast when the GR gets it. When he was a young dog, i found out that our vacuum at the time didn't pick up the little pellets inside. If it was hard he had no interest in it unless it was a tennis ball.

When we got our cocker, I was surprised to that he had no desire to rip apart his toys. He does however enjoy pushing balls under furniture and try to get them out, usually whining the entire time. Dunc would never do that, but I hear it's common in cockers. They are geared to certain things I guess.

Our GR has been very sick and the cocker has been ignored so I bought him one of those "stuffingless" soft toys. Poor Emmit lost the toy to Duncan and it was dissected in two seconds flat. Emmit was back to carrying around a soft ornament teddy bear he stole from the tree.....


----------



## LittleLouie

Louie is terrible with his toys. when we adopted him we didn't think he cared for toys. WRONG! his first toy lasted a week, and he loved it, even after i threw away all the fluff i had to pick out of the carpet. now they only last five minutes. i thought a fuzzy kong toy would be durable enough, but it didn't pass the test. so now he only gets fluffy soft toys every couple of weeks because they don't last long, and they are always the cheap ones now.


----------



## Ranger

Ranger used to be awful about demolishing stuffies but...he's getting so much better!!! He has FOUR stuffies that have been hanging around and he's stopped trying to demolish them. Including one that is his absolute favourite to tear apart and it's so pathetically constructed he could breathe on it and it would rip. So I guess miracles can happen!


----------



## MittaBear

Chester only recently starting killing his toys. It seems like he is finding every stuffed toy that he has and making sure he kills it. We have thrown so many out.

The good thing is that he has lots of bones/balls/kongs/and other stuffless toys. But I'm gonna have to start buying more durable plush toys.


----------



## Buster24

We have the exact same problem! I hate it sooooo much! Buster has this really weird habit of chewin the eyes out of his babies... We joke that he really wants to be a seeing eye dog. 
But after we got Kingston, things got worse! They play tug-of-war and seem to rip off all the limbs on purpose. 
At all the pet stores they have toys that claim to be "indestructable," but they are all quite expensive, and definetly not indestructable. 
My boys seem to really like TredHeadz Roadkill toys. Thhey seem to last for a while, and needless to say they are hilariously adorable. I would recommend them even though it doesnt look very durable. I dont know how well other dogs like them, but they are certainly my boys' favorite.


----------



## lgnutah

Once Brooks discovered toys have fun stuff inside like stuffing and squeakers, no toy has lasted (well of the type he likes, which are toys with stuffing and squeakers!!). So, I don't really enjoy buying him toys.

The hard rubber tug toys are OK if I am going to play tug, his kong is only interesting if stuffed.
So the one and only "toy" (and it isn't a toy) that he stays interested in and chews on is a femur bone. I buy them at Petsmart. The are made by Dentley's (Natural Flavor Center Cut Femur Bone). He loves them and one will last you at least a year (or more).


----------



## RescuedBill

Bill found my prior dog's rawhide and started to murder it so I got him a Nylabone Flexichew in chicken flavor. It didnt last an hour. I upgraded to the Big Bone Durachew that comes in the silver package and he doesnt give a crap about it. I think it is too hard. May have to go to the normal durachew to see if it is a happy medium.

He has a big rawhide that he simply carries from one location to the next but doesnt ever actually chew on. 

I got Bill a stuffed soccer ball, he has had it a month and it only has a single small hole in it. He likes to chase inside a little and work the squeaker a bit, shake it a few times and then ignores it for a while. 

I need to keep looking for toys that will interest him, once he is off the lowcal diet food I expect his energy level to spike and be a bit more into his toys.


----------



## Paige&Lily

RescuedBill said:


> Bill found my prior dog's rawhide and started to murder it so I got him a Nylabone Flexichew in chicken flavor. It didnt last an hour. I upgraded to the Big Bone Durachew that comes in the silver package and he doesnt give a crap about it. I think it is too hard. May have to go to the normal durachew to see if it is a happy medium.
> 
> Totally OT: I love that your dog's name is Bill!


----------



## TuckersMom

Tucker LOVES his Nylabone. We get him a new one every few months, but he can gnaw on it for hours and hours and not get any pieces off. Its great. Only issue is when he greets us he loves to have a toy in his mouth to show off..and he decides to pick that one up and it always scratches us!!


----------



## Radarsdad

Puppy= destructive
Come on lighten up, they got to have something to do with those little sharp teeth. Better a toy than you???


----------



## TuckersMom

Lighten up? When were we complaining? I just think its funny....


----------



## Radarsdad

TuckersMom said:


> Lighten up? When were we complaining? I just think its funny....


Yeah, I know but I couldn't resist. Funny about those squeaker toys. They will not rest until that squeaker is *OUT OF THERE*

Any protruding appendages *HAVE* to be removed!!!

Thankfully it is mostly a phase. Sometimes a long phase

It's funny but sometimes you just have to shake your head when you bring home a new toy and it doesn't last 5 minutes.:bowl:


----------



## MillysMom

Milly never destroys toys. Every now and then I'll have to resew one of hers if after lots of chewing the seam has ripped, but that's pretty rare. Sometimes she'll break the squeaker inside them, so I'll open them up, replace the squeaker and sew it closed. Her only destroyed toys were ones friends dogs destroyed.

Hush, on the other hand, doesn't destroy toys, she strategically murders them. Targeting their ears first, then their noses or feet, and shredding them to pieces until they are completely beyond repair. I REALLY hope she outgrows this phase. :uhoh:


----------



## Radarsdad

I didn't know there was such a thing as a nondestructive pup.

WHERE DO YOU GET THEM, I WILL CANCEL MINE AND GET ONE!!!!! He hasn't gotten on the plane yet


----------



## Aloha808

You guys are lucky. Besides toys, we had have the following ripped/torn/shreaded, you name it: 

- garden hose (they actually unraveled it and then broke it)
- drywall (we have a hole in the house)
- carpet
- house alarm wires
- lazy boy chair wires
- lawn sprinkler wires 

sigh.....good thing they spit it out. They just like to rip it to the smallest point possible. Nylabones Flexichew doesn't last in our house either. But it's funny...certain soft toys they won't rip...others are just road kill.


----------



## Bobbuzz

Thank you all for letting me know that I'm not alone with this! I bought a bunch of new toys for Christmas, and they have all suffered a horrific death! He also likes to take the squeeker out of them, runs around squeeking it until I look at him. He then stops squeeking them, clamps down, and gives me a very guilty look. It almost takes a crowbar to get it back!


----------



## CCoopz

Bobbuzz said:


> Thank you all for letting me know that I'm not alone with this! I bought a bunch of new toys for Christmas, and they have all suffered a horrific death! He also likes to take the squeeker out of them, runs around squeeking it until I look at him. He then stops squeeking them, clamps down, and gives me a very guilty look. It almost takes a crowbar to get it back!


Be careful he doesn’t ingest the squeaker! I’m terrified of that, internal injury and vet bills, so once I see my boy has gotten into the toy, first sign of stuffing I dig out the squeaker! 

I do find the kong soft toys last a lot longer before he gets into them, a couple he has never got into. He has one he’s had for a couple months in the shape of a whale 🐋 that is really lasting. The teddy bear kong stuffed toys he does eventually kill over time. 

He gets so much pleasure out of killing the cheaper toys and pulling out the stuffing I still buy them. But with these I only let him have them when supervised and as said I am hot on getting the squeaker out before he does.

I bought an indestructible toy that is genuinely still 100% intact. I’ll dig it out and post it on here for you. But interestingly Teddy really doesn’t like this toy! I think it’s because the indestructible material and harder consistency is less appealing to him. Think he prefers the soft squidgy toys.


----------



## Bobbuzz

Thanks so much. Yeah, I get the squeekers from him. I have a few Kong ones, and they are better. It's interesting that the only toys he hasn't destroyed are the one's he grew up with! He's turning 15 months old this month, and he's already about 75lbs. If lie back in a recliner, he'll come running up to me, jump up on me, then lie on top of me. He thinks that he's a little dog!


----------



## goldy1

You might try West Paw toys. My goldens chew them and play tug with them and they are not gentle on toys. Most new toys are destroyed within a few minutes. The "mouth feel" of the West Paw toys generally appeal to both boys - they aren't ignored like the hard rubber "indestructible" toys. West Paw also has a money back guarantee.
This is a partial assortment of the West Paw toys they like.


----------



## CCoopz

KONG Woozles Tough Material Plush Dog Toy | The Pet Vault


The New KONG Woozles are designed with a unique texture and shape are ideal for a dogs natural shaking and thrashing instincts. These space age Alien characters are sure to grab your dogs attention and the new special reinforced material is ideal for long-lasting indoor play sessions - The Pet Vault




thepetvault.com





Above is link to the Kongs more indestructible ‘soft’ toy. That Teddy has been unable to get into but therefore less interested in it though! Probably can find in US too, maybe on Amazon.


----------



## Bobbuzz

Thanks so much for the recommendations. The Woozles definitely look like something he'd love to get hold on. I'm going to buy a couple and see how it goes. 

Thanks again, 
Bob

PS: Have a golden day too!


----------

